# Six Faceted Nib Holder vendor - Navigator/Tycoon



## Majorbdk (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm looking for some vendor that sell Navigator/Tycoon parts.  I'm looking for purchase the Nib and Nib holder.  I'm very new to making fountain pens so sorry if this is a stupid question.  I have look every vendor listed under the links page.  Thanks Brian


----------



## thewishman (Jul 6, 2010)

Berea Hardwoods is the place to go. Other vendors resell those under different names. 

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/


----------



## Majorbdk (Jul 6, 2010)

Am I missing something at Berea Hardwoods?  I don't see these parts or even a kit that is close to the same style.  Can you post a link to it?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Majorbdk said:


> Am I missing something at Berea Hardwoods?  I don't see these parts or even a kit that is close to the same style.  Can you post a link to it?



Berea doesn't sell individual parts for the most part, and they do not sell the Baron as they have agreements to vendors for that specific kit. Arizona Sil. in the States and Woodwrite in Canada. The Navigator is only sold through Woodcraft to the best of my knowledge. And to my knowledge none of them sell individual parts. 

Now, only the rollerball Baron has the hex nib holder, the fountain's is round.

The Tycoon is a PSI kits, and may be available through some of the resellers. I don't know if you can get the parts individually on them as I haven't bought from any PSI people in a long while.


----------



## Majorbdk (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Mike.  I think you answered my question when you said the fountain pens are round.  I do remember that now.  Duh... sorry I think I did ask a dumb question.


----------

